# Book light deal at Target



## immadismom (Dec 23, 2010)

I had some time to kill this morning & decided to browse the clearance racks at my local Target.  Lo & Behold....I found the book light that is like the Kandle on clearance for.....$4.98!!!  They had it in both black and white, I got the black one for my graphite K3.  Yay me!    They had a bunch of other clip-on book lights on clearance from $3.98 - $9.98, they were all 50% off.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, that's a great deal.  Can you post a picture or a link?  
If it's the same one I got and paid $20 for it's a great light.  I bought it months ago and just replaced the batteries last week.
Thank you.
deb


----------



## immadismom (Dec 23, 2010)

I have searched all over the Target website, can't find it on there.  I will take a pic when I get home this evening & post it.  It uses 2 AAA batteries that are included.  It actually says on the box "E-reader light".


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.
I bet it's the same light.  
I haven't used my E-luminator light since I purchased this one.
deb


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Is this light brighter than the Kandle, and if so what is its name?


----------



## immadismom (Dec 23, 2010)

Here is a pic of the light I got. It is called "eReader*Lite". I'm not sure how the light brightness compares to the Kandle, but for what I've used it for it has been great so far!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That is the one I have in white.  Love it. 
deb


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

I have this in black and I LOVE it. Perfect amount of light, reaches all the way to the bottom and attaches to my Kindle and Oberon cover very easily.


----------



## evrose (Jan 7, 2011)

immadismom said:


> Here is a pic of the light I got. It is called "eReader*Lite". I'm not sure how the light brightness compares to the Kandle, but for what I've used it for it has been great so far!


What department at Target did you find it in?


----------



## JenniferBecton (Oct 21, 2010)

I've seen those in the book section and wondered how well they worked. Glad you like it so far.


----------



## immadismom (Dec 23, 2010)

I found it in the clearance section in Stationary, which is actually beside the book section.  They had a ton of them marked down, along with other types of book lights.  I know most of the postings I've read say they found this in the book section.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

This light is labeled simpley as e-reader light, but is made by Capstone, which is stated on back of box. It is larger than the Kandle and has 3 leds, which is brighter, and uses 2 AAA batteries, easily changed. It comes in black and white, and is usually found in the Book dept at Target price is $9.98. It will fit over any ereader w/cover as it is a pullout adjustable holder that slides over the top. They also have this same light, different package in the Electronics dept, about the display of the Kindle/Sony in white at $19.95. Great for at home.

The Kandle is smaller by about 1/2 size, had 2 leds, uses a 2-button cell batteries, and need eyeglass screwdriver to change. It also comes in black and white, and is $24.95 or more at Amazon. It attachs to top by a clip. Because of it's smaller size, great to take with you when traveling.


----------



## Bakari (May 25, 2010)

I like the design of that e-reader light but I went the cheap route. I bought a few reading lights at the Dollar Tree (dollar store) and they work just fine for me.


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

I checked our local Target after reading this thread this morning, but was disappointed to see that all lights were fill price.  

No sale out ours.


----------

